# Mouse zoom (Logitech Performance MX)?

## silverjam

Hi all,

Just got a verrrrry nizeeeeee mouse: Logitech Performance MX.   :Cool:   (And yes: it works on a plain piece of glass in mid-air!)

Anyways: It works with all the buttons, except for the "zoom" button....

I assume that the zoom button works with the scroll wheel; i.e. when I press the zoom button, I can use the scroll wheel to zoom in and out.

Is this useful in a Gnome/KDE environment (just switched to KDE 4.4 after a couple of years in "Gnome land")? Firefox has a zoom feature, but it doesn't work with the mouse.

Gwenview would also be nice to use with this feature....

Any ideas?

~Silverjam  :Smile: 

----------

## Raniz

I'm guessing that the zoom button is just an ordinary mouse button with a magnifying glass on it. To make something useful of it you can have a look at easystroke, it's supposed to be able to do a lot of things with mousebuttons.

----------

